# Waste Not, Want Not



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently while cleaning the shop (my wife strongly encouraged I do so) I was contemplating what to do with all of the bits of wood I have been saving from other projects that were too small to make a slingshot but too large to toss or burn. After running them through the planer, I glued them all up into a slab and began cutting and re-gluing.

















There were a tremendous variety of woods composed of bamboo, buginga, rosewood(both Honduran and Bolivian), kingwood, cocobolo, sycamore, maple, purpleheart, walnut(black and new guinea), shedua, antique heart pine, reclaimed american chestnut, dogwood, cherry and probably a few more.

Having not made a Scout slingshot in hardwoods, I decided to make a go at that design. The core of the slingshot is made from 3mm carbon fiber and it is finished with Liberon finishing oil. This one was a fun build!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super sweet looking shooter...Very well done~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is what I have been waiting for , will these be for sale ?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

This was purely a one-off, as it was made from scraps.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a stunner!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

This one's pure awesomeness!

I really love the different kinds of wood!

What is the palmswell made of?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

carboncopy said:


> This one's pure awesomeness!
> 
> I really love the different kinds of wood!
> 
> What is the palmswell made of?


The front palmswell is made from spalted maple, purple heart and vulcanized paper. The back swell is made from honduran rosewood burl, purpleheart, and maple.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I totally love this idea. I'm going to give my scrap box the once over tonight!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I just broke my "Wolf Whistle".... I'm, always so inspired by your work, just wish you'd post more often! This one's right up my alley. You know I'm all about reclaimed, recycled, upcycled materials with new purpose! We always seem to agree on the purpose! Nice frame Nathan....... Whoooowhooo!! Hey! There it goes! Didn't break after all!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Gorgeous piece of art! Well done, Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Museum quality! outstanding work! congratulations on your patience..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A stunning piece of work!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

they may have been made from scrap bit of wood Nathan but they are a real work of art now mate stunning, Hope you don't mind me asking but what man hrs go into making one these


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

This one took about two weeks and around 8 hrs of hands on time. Lots of waiting for epoxy to cure between cuts and laminations.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Slingshots in my dreams don't come out looking that good.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking as usual! I really enjoy using the liberon finishing oil as well.. How many coats is on that one?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Three coats, one wet sanded during 220 grit for a French polish effect.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome. Stunning.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Truly awesome piece of functional art!


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Nathan,

It is stunning, without a doubt.

But, you already know how I feel about your work and creations.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Meh...not bad. Are you kidding me?! Phenomenal is more the word for this thing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!!

This is a banquet for the eyes of a wood lover!!!!!

Absolutely STUNNING!!!! An exquisite slingshot and a great example of craftsmanship!!!

SUPERB!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

This is absolutely piece of art!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Just WOW! Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

It's rad. What amazing work, top of the food chain stuff. Well done.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've said it before,you are the ruler to which all others are measured. The Master! AWESOME!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's downright gorgeous! Those screws need the "blue" treatment on that, though...that sling is class through & through...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Nathan, do you use epoxy all the time, even for wood? is there an advantage over wood glue when you're gluing wood to wood?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty freakin awesome bro. Scraps, huh? Sick.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Recently while cleaning the shop (my wife strongly encouraged I do so) I was contemplating what to do with all of the bits of wood I have been saving from other projects that were too small to make a slingshot but too large to toss or burn. After running them through the planer, I glued them all up into a slab and began cutting and re-gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool!, Nathan. If I send to you some scrap ex-wives, do you think that you could do something USEFUL with them?

Best2U,
Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Slingshots in my dreams don't come out looking that good.


Don't feel bad about that - my slingshot building dreams are more like nightmares.

That's why I buy or trade them : )

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Recently while cleaning the shop (my wife strongly encouraged I do so) I was contemplating what to do with all of the bits of wood I have been saving from other projects that were too small to make a slingshot but too large to toss or burn. After running them through the planer, I glued them all up into a slab and began cutting and re-gluing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realise that you owe your wife something special, right? At least let her think that she "inspired" you.

Best2U

Mike


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Now that's an impressive slingshot!! If it shoots as good as it looks it will be priceless!! Outstanding workmanship!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolutely outstanding! It hurts my head to try and figure out how you went about gluing that all up. I also think the black core beats any aluminum core every day of the week. I think its going to be a long, long time before this one is out classed!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow!
Guys, I think this Nathan guy is starting to catch on to this slingshot building thing.

Goodness, that is amazing!

Can we vote for Ssom yet?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

? Do you ever amaze your self with your art.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one to love.

What I find in this that perhaps captures how I feel it stands out; is that it isn't just another complicated lamination design but the visual pleasure in the design. Not all complicated laminations are appealing. This one moves the emotions.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

W O W ! ! ! That's amazing Nathan. Love it when you make customs... wink wink nudge nudge lol.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Love this, great use of some cracking different woods!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all! It is great to have a community to share this obsession with.



Byudzai said:


> Nathan, do you use epoxy all the time, even for wood? is there an advantage over wood glue when you're gluing wood to wood?


Not always, but on a lamination such as this one, epoxy provides both extra strength and the ability to hide less than perfectly mated surfaces.



THWACK! said:


> Super cool!, Nathan. If I send to you some scrap ex-wives, do you think that you could do something USEFUL with them?
> 
> Best2U,
> Mike


Certainly, my shop is a continual mess and when my wife is not around to tell me to clean up it would be comforting to know that nagging is just around the corner 



ghost0311/8541 said:


> ? Do you ever amaze your self with your art.


No, but I did amaze myself with a fart recently... butt I digress



Rayshot said:


> That is one to love.
> 
> What I find in this that perhaps captures how I feel it stands out; is that it isn't just another complicated lamination design but the visual pleasure in the design. Not all complicated laminations are appealing. This one moves the emotions.


Thanks Ray!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My mind is spinning from thinking of the planning and gluing and planning again to get to the end result. I've always been amazed at the creativity of the upper echelon of this forum. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Awesome frame!!

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Bud! You have officially spun straw into gold. :bowdown:


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

Nathan, I hope that you realise that this slingshot looks very Confederate. The South will rise again!

-Wild Bill


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

AWESOME&#8230;..need I say more! LBH2


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is very beautiful!!!  Way to go! You should clean up more often


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mad skittles to pull this off


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaat .....wowowowow


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lawdy, I feel like I just went to church!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice work Nathan!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That is one to love.
> 
> What I find in this that perhaps captures how I feel it stands out; is that it isn't just another complicated lamination design but the visual pleasure in the design. Not all complicated laminations are appealing. This one moves the emotions.


Ray, it'll move some dollars too, once Nathan puts it up for auction : )

Best2U,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Macfz777 said:


> Mad skittles to pull this off


Now, now, this is a family oriented forum, what with kids and all - we don't want to be suggesting the offering of goodies for favors of personal gratification. :angrymod: :angrymod:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> It is very beautiful!!!  Way to go! You should clean up more often


Actually, the experts refer to this as "spousal inspiration".

:screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :wave:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wild Bill Slingshots said:


> Nathan, I hope that you realise that this slingshot looks very Confederate. The South will rise again!
> 
> -Wild Bill


WB< Don't worry, as a Nebraskan you'll be safe : )

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Lawdy, I feel like I just went to church!


...and the church feels like you just made an offering.

: )

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It's excellent as always!

A perfect example how to organize details & parts to create a nice whole piece. We can call it creative attention 

Have a nice day :wave:

Tremo


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent. As all of your stuff usually is!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

...the only thing left over will be shavings and sawdust! Great job as always...you are one of the forum's slingshot jewelers. We welded together scraps from an urban camo and woodland camo project and came up with 1 complete SS and addons for another, not much left either. Good lesson for us all to save bits and pieces and make something spectacular. A Phoenix Bird SS!!

Hubby Chuck is such a pack rat. "Use it up, wear it out, eat it all. Waste not want not" is going to be put in his news paper obit.

Susi


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nathan I think all the ways to describe this one have been used, incredibly, beautifully amazing looking though!!

Nice job!


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

December SOTM? : )


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

The best thing I have ever done with scraps is scrape them off supper plates and put them in the compost pile.

Difference between how my scraps end up and how these ended up can be summed up as...

YOURS: Belongs in a display case in a humidity and temperature controlled room, never to be touched by an ungloved hand.

MINE: Lives in a bin and creates its own temperature and humidity, and you probably should wear gloves if you plan to touch it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

flippinout said:


> Thank you all! It is great to have a community to share this obsession with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just funny.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Congratulations Bud! You have officially spun straw into gold. :bowdown:


Let's re-name him "Repunzel"!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow...now thats a very fine slingshot ! The only thing i do not find attractive aesthetically in this masterpiece are the visible screwheads. Maybe a custom made knurled knob or some other kind of device to fix your bands could make it perfect?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

...in this Thread.

And i am one of them! lol.

That one came out really Great Nathan; the wood on the frontside-swell is so gorgeous!

I have to admit you need some brass Flip-Clips for that beauty tho :naughty:


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

What can I say about this Custom Scout that hasn't already been said? Stunning on so many levels! I've had custom guitars and knife handles made from some of the woods included in this masterpiece, which brings back great memories. I've also had custom 1911 pistol grips given to me by my father made from some of the other woods, which I proudly carried on duty for years and years. Talk about an attention getter!

But I digress...

All it's going to take for this treasure to make it to my house is a late night on the "interwebz" after copious amounts of red wine have been consumed. At that point, the little voice inside my newbie head will say, "To hell with the price! Just click the Purchase Now button and it's all yours!" [Evil laughter] Bwa-ha-ha-haaaa! [/Evil laughter]


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

My opinion is probably not important to you but that is just stunning


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

from trash to treasure looks stunning

:bowdown:


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

May be an older thread, but so worth viewing.


----------

